# Who's still eating beef?



## Jace (Mar 11, 2022)

Heard on the news, (not certain what cut of beef it was)...

but commentator said it was $24/#

Wow!!!

Who pays that price?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 11, 2022)

Think of what that costs in a restaurant!  Decades ago, mom's kosher butcher was complaining that the Japanese imported so much tenderloin steak the price for us was through the roof and this had to be in the 1970's!

Our exportation of beef does not help the American consumer.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 11, 2022)

I still eat beef although the price has jumped alarmingly high.  Organic and Japanese beef is out of my range, but even though it is outrageous, some aren't too bad...............yet.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 11, 2022)

No, I go and LOOK at the beef counter, laugh and walk away!  It's chicken and tuna fish!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 11, 2022)

I don't know why ALL the lamb in my local Stop n Shop is from New Zealand.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 11, 2022)

Gaer said:


> No, I go and LOOK at the beef counter, laugh and walk away!  It's chicken and tuna fish!


I don't eat fish, but I know the price of chicken has also become insane!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2022)

I had a burger for brunch actually. But it's been in the freezer for a few months. I do have some beef for stew in there, but I forgot what I paid for it.

I don't eat as much beef as I used to.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I don't know why ALL the lamb in my local Stop n Shop is from New Zealand.


Yes, I also wonder and it's always been darned expensive, too. Although I ate lamb growing up, either broiled loin chops or Sunday roast leg of lamb; maybe it was cheaper then.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 11, 2022)

I haven't bought packaged beef in over a decade. My son stopped eating beef in his late teens and the eczema he had cleared up. He hasn't eaten beef since. My husband and I ate out a lot..he might have gotten steak on occasion but I always got seafood. I buy turkey burgers rather than beef burgers but until about 2 years ago, I'd crave a Wendy's or Burger King hamburger about 2 or 3 times a year. The only beef I eat now is when I have Chef Boyardee canned ravioli. The cooks in my family would be horrified, but sometimes I crave that stuff.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2022)

Jace said:


> Heard on the news, (not certain what cut of beef it was)...
> 
> but commentator said it was $24/#
> 
> ...


Ours isn't all that expensive , certainly not as much as it was in the past...I don't buy beef very much simply because I've lost the taste for it.. although I still buy minced beef to use in various dishes, but steaks et al.. I rarely buy now.. but not because of the price. I can pick up a good size  Rump steak for about £4.00

In fact I think cheese pound for pound is more expensive than beef here...

Have a look at this table for the prices in the supermarket for March 22.... remember it's price per Kilo..( 2.2 pounds)...

https://ahdb.org.uk/supermarket-red-meat-prices


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2022)

It depends on the cut.

Nobody pays 24. per pound for ground beef or most roasts. But for the tenderloin, I believe it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2022)

We still eat beef, today my husband is charcoal grilling some ribeyes for us that I bought yesterday on sale at Safeway, they were $6.97 per pound.  We do buy expensive beef, lamb, fish also.  We enjoy eating good food, my husband is an excellent chef.  We have a modest home and lifestyle, always have, but especially now that we're old, we have no problem spending more on things we enjoy.  Prices on everything have skyrocketed over the years, but I know if you want something, you have to pay the price or do without.  As we near the end, we don't want to deny ourselves simple pleasures.

Online photo.


----------



## MickaC (Mar 11, 2022)

The last time I had beef was a burger last summer, had 3 times over the summer.
Our Beach Hut place.
Other than that, none.


----------



## Jules (Mar 11, 2022)

We don’t eat much beef.  It’s a waste buying a good steak; I can’t cook it worth a d*mn.  

Ground lean beef was $7/lb in a bulk pack.  I’d rather just have regular, it makes it juicier and more tender.  The market didn’t have any regular.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2022)

$20.99 
 USDA Choice Beef Tenderloin Filet Mignon Steak - 2 ct Fresh 
 APX 1 LB  |  $20.99 / LB


----------



## Knight (Mar 11, 2022)

Jace said:


> Heard on the news, (not certain what cut of beef it was)...
> 
> but commentator said it was $24/#
> 
> ...


Thought if I ever won millions I might buy
Brand    MARKY'S
Size    5 Pound (Pack of 1)
Weight    4 Pounds
Diet Type    Keto
Biological Source    Cattle

$620.95 ($7.76 / Ounce)

https://www.amazon.com/Japanese-Bee...t=&hvlocphy=9030802&hvtargid=pla-892283686475

Haven't hit yet.

In beef we do buy USDA choice NY  Strip, Petite sirloin, boneless chuck for grinding, eye of round, &for a special occasion whole filet mignon. Pork, chicken, rack of lamb, center cut lamb chops or leg of lamb,<--- those when slaughtering in New Zealand makes buying at a decent price, mako shark or dried cod all staples to alternate proteins.


----------



## win231 (Mar 11, 2022)

I haven't eaten beef or pork for at least 30 years.  I occasionally eat chicken or fish.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 11, 2022)

I would spend that much or more on a holiday or special occasion that involved people I care about.

It seems like a better value, for me, to go to a nice restaurant and spend a few dollars more for a complete meal than it is to pay $24.00/pound to cook at home.

Sometimes, I have to remind myself that I'm not saving for retirement anymore.

This is not a drill.


----------



## RFW (Mar 11, 2022)

I still do when I get a chance but it sure is getting ridiculous.
We spent well over $100 for 3 at a dinner out the other day, plus tips.


----------



## caroln (Mar 11, 2022)

Mostly just hamburger.  But I have bought some strip steaks when they were on sale for $6.99 lb. (Meijers)


----------



## fatboy (Mar 11, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> We still eat beef, today my husband is charcoal grilling some ribeyes for us that I bought yesterday on sale at Safeway, they were $6.97 per pound.  We do buy expensive beef, lamb, fish also.  We enjoy eating good food, my husband is an excellent chef.  We have a modest home and lifestyle, always have, but especially now that we're old, we have no problem spending more on things we enjoy.  Prices on everything have skyrocketed over the years, but I know if you want something, you have to pay the price or do without.  As we near the end, we don't want to deny ourselves simple pleasures.
> 
> Online photo.


that looks so good!!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 11, 2022)

I got no beef with anyone


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 11, 2022)

I bought 80% ground beef in bulk and froze it in pound packages for my chest freezer. We have enough to last awhile but I still stretch it by making casseroles. I bought boneless chicken breasts today at $2.00 per pound. 
I usually have 2 meatless meals each week. Sometimes homemade vegetable soup or pancakes which the hubby loves or pasta without meat, as long as we have a big salad and bread with the pasta neither one of us misses the meat.


----------



## Jace (Mar 11, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> $20.99
> USDA Choice Beef Tenderloin Filet Mignon Steak - 2 ct Fresh
> APX 1 LB  |  $20.99 / LB


Yup, that's about it!
Thanks,RR


----------



## Nathan (Mar 11, 2022)

> Who's still eating beef?


I've not been buying beef very often for a few years, mostly trying to eat healthier.  This last Thanksgiving my son was coming over, so we were at Costco and thought I'd do a *rib-eye roast*.  Snatched one out of the butcher case and later, after we checked out my wife looked at the receipt...OMG $144 DOLLARS for that piece of meat!!!   

I cooked it to perfection, not one tiny scrap of that got wasted.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2022)

Knight said:


> Thought if I ever won millions I might buy
> Brand    MARKY'S
> Size    5 Pound (Pack of 1)
> Weight    4 Pounds
> ...


We've bought Wagyu chopped beef and frankfurters, really didn't like either of them.  If we ever want to try a Wagyu steak, it will be in a restaurant that specializes in cooking them, I read that many times they are just cooked on hot stones so they're not overdone. 

 Bought hamburger patties at Sam's Club that were a mix of Wagyu beef and regular beef, they were excellent.  Unfortunately when I went to buy them again, they no longer carried them.  I will buy them if I ever see them again.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I've not been buying beef very often for a few years, mostly trying to eat healthier.


We also don't eat beef nearly as much as we did when we were younger.  We try to space out the meals with non-beef dinners in between.  We can, and have, gone for a couple of weeks in the past without meat, plenty of other things to fill in.  Eggplant Parmesan, Chili rellenos, Refried beans with chili sauce, veg. refried beans, onion and cheese in whole wheat tortilla wraps, wide noodles, shrimp, fish, eggs, tomato basil soup with grilled cheese, etc.  Lamb and chicken are healthier than beef, and we eat that often too.


----------



## win231 (Mar 11, 2022)

When I was a kid, I never understood why my dad would never eat chicken or turkey but he ate beef. 
I asked him "Why won't you eat chicken or turkey?"  He said, "It's foul."

He may have seen what I saw while hiking a few years ago.
The trail passed by a ranch with several horses & chickens.  A horse was pooping & two chickens ran up to the pile & started eating....things in it.  Really surprised me until a woman who had horses & chickens explained that chickens will eat whatever seeds, etc. the horse didn't digest.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2022)

RFW said:


> I still do when I get a chance but it sure is getting ridiculous.
> We spent well over $100 for 3 at a dinner out the other day, plus tips.


yes you can do that very easily here .. and not just recently either, .. and that's without tips....


----------



## oldpop (Mar 12, 2022)

I rarely eat beef. I slacked off on it about fifteen years ago.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2022)

I hadn't been eating beef for a long time but got strip steaks and ground beef a few weeks ago.  Once in awhile is alright with me for myself.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 12, 2022)

I still do. Mostly roasts or hamburger. I like the frozen hamburgers that I get from Walmart for about $9. a bag. I also get meat that is marked down if I see any. Pork and chicken too. I never bought the expensive cuts anyway.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 12, 2022)

Although we trimmed the herd a bunch, We kept some on the hoof. When butchered, we have enough Angus for the family and friends for a year.


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 13, 2022)

Carnivore here! Well, two, since my spouse is also a meat lover. But he's also a pasta and bread lover, whereas I am.....not. Being allergic to grains - ALL grains except oat - I eat very low-carb.

Love beef. Grew up in Chicago back when they would bring the cattle in by rail to the old Stockyards. Gads, the smell! But such great beef, compared to the carp we get in CA. Don't get me started on "100% grass-fed beef", ugh. 

We spend a lot on groceries and dining out. If I buy Snake River Angus - the market only carries the Choice, not the Prime or Prime Plus, unfortunately - it runs $16.99 to $36.99, depending on what cut I'm buying.

I like anything but onglet - it's the one cut I can't stand, for some reason. Generally buy filet mignon as even tho Spouse prefers rib-eye, he hates eating fat so the amount of waste on it drives me batty, LOL. Love cooking with chuck but we don't eat as much any longer, so a big pot of stew is just too many days of leftovers. I like leftovers but after 2 days I am DONE with them and want something else.

I detest Japanese beef. I call it "beef for people who don't eat beef." Yes, it's juicy - because it has the fat content US beef _*used to have*_*,* but the flavor is really mild and nondescript. Definitely prefer the Kobe-Angus hybrids Snake River and Creekstone Farms, et. al. are raising. 

I envy squatting dog his Angus herd! There's so many good markets and butchers in our area, but there's only one that specializes only in Black Angus Prime. Hard for me to get to, except once in a while. Going to have to try to work it into our regular rotation of bunching errands together in a weekly shopping blitz


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 13, 2022)

If I’m hungry for beef I do still buy it. Protein is so important.  Red meat very high in iron.  I figure I pay high prices for junk food so I’ll pay for a good cut of meat that will benefit my health.  I do eat mostly chicken because that’s my preference.


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 13, 2022)

I go to a local butcher my favorite is ground Chuck or an affordable cut of steak.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 13, 2022)

Who's still eating beef?​
Wife has been buying turkey burger
I was surprised at the taste, not bad

We bought several lbs of some local ground round @ $2.50/lb
That was last summer
It was from a ranch 20 miles south of us

It's in the freezer
Treating it as an investment

I will buy and grill some ribeye steaks when folks are over
Not caring about price......yet


----------



## Geezer Garage (Mar 13, 2022)

I eat way less meat than I once did, but just had a burger tonight, and will use the balance to make taco's tomorrow. Probably once or twice a month.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Mar 13, 2022)

Have been using ground turkey in my southwest soup instead of beef. Can't really tell the difference, the measure of jalapenos may have something to do with it. 



Gary O' said:


> Wife has been buying turkey burger
> I was surprised at the taste, not bad


----------



## Knight (Mar 13, 2022)

win231 said:


> When I was a kid, I never understood why my dad would never eat chicken or turkey but he ate beef.
> I asked him "Why won't you eat chicken or turkey?"  He said, "It's foul."
> 
> He may have seen what I saw while hiking a few years ago.
> The trail passed by a ranch with several horses & chickens.  A horse was pooping & two chickens ran up to the pile & started eating....things in it.  Really surprised me until a woman who had horses & chickens explained that chickens will eat whatever seeds, etc. the horse didn't digest.


From the days of old when Noah had to recycle this stood the test of time. 

Manure helps vegetables grow by providing a continuous release of nutrients, including minerals, and also building up the structure of soil with organic matter. Composted manure is an especially good slow-release fertilizer that won't burn plant roots.


When the chickens produce droppings, they fall through the well-designed wire-meshed open spaces or wooden slates on the ﬂoor, and get into the pond where they provide key nutrients to fish. The fish eat the chicken droppings, which give them protein, carbohydrates, vitamins and minerals.



Seems like chickens eating what horses poop is nothing new, just not something that generates a good mental picture.


----------



## oldpop (Mar 13, 2022)

win231 > My Father and I used to go out to the chicken farms shovel up a few five gallon buckets of chicken manure to  spread on our vegetable garden. There was a conveyor belt under the cages that dumped all the droppings at the end of each row of chickens. I will not go into detail but those chickens had a hard row to hoe.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 13, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Can't really tell the difference, the measure of jalapenos may have something to do with it.


I have found sriracha can kick up even a vegi thing into something edible


----------



## oldpop (Mar 13, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> I have found sriracha can kick up even a vegi thing into something edible


Wooo...Hot Stuff


----------



## win231 (Mar 13, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> If I’m hungry for beef I do still buy it. Protein is so important.  Red meat very high in iron.  I figure I pay high prices for junk food so I’ll pay for a good cut of meat that will benefit my health.  I do eat mostly chicken because that’s my preference.


You may be surprised to find that Spinach & other leafy greens have more iron than meat.
 Leafy greens, such as spinach, kale, swiss chard, collard and beet greens contain between 2.5–6.4 mg of iron per cooked cup, or 14–36% of the RDI. For example, 100 grams of spinach contains 1.1 times more iron than the same amount of red meat.


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 15, 2022)

win231 said:


> You may be surprised to find that Spinach & other leafy greens have more iron than meat.
> Leafy greens, such as spinach, kale, swiss chard, collard and beet greens contain between 2.5–6.4 mg of iron per cooked cup, or 14–36% of the RDI. For example, 100 grams of spinach contains 1.1 times more iron than the same amount of red meat.


Yes, but _you have to eat 1.8X as much vegetables_ to get the equivalent of iron from meat:

The heme iron found in meat and animal products is generally more easily absorbed by the human body than the non-heme iron found in plants. For this reason, the recommended daily intake of iron is *1.8 times higher for vegetarians and vegans than those who eat meat.
21 Vegetarian Foods That Are Loaded With Iron*


----------



## funsearcher! (Mar 15, 2022)

Lethe200 said:


> Yes, but _you have to eat 1.8X as much vegetables_ to get the equivalent of iron from meat:
> 
> The heme iron found in meat and animal products is generally more easily absorbed by the human body than the non-heme iron found in plants. For this reason, the recommended daily intake of iron is *1.8 times higher for vegetarians and vegans than those who eat meat.
> 21 Vegetarian Foods That Are Loaded With Iron*


I have had to seriously watch my iron intake as I absorb 5 times more iron than normal. Cut way back on red meat and spinach.


----------

